# V cube 2



## rusty cuber (Apr 22, 2018)

I just want to know what people think about the v cube 2


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 22, 2018)

It's very outdated. It was my first 2x2 so there's definitely a nostalgia factor for me, but you can get much cheaper and/or better cubes now (like the WeiPo, ChuWen, YuXin White, etc.).


----------



## rusty cuber (Apr 22, 2018)

uhhhmmm thanks lots im kind of in a state of shock that the dg cubes just posted on my forum page and thanks for the help


----------

